# Background Color



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Light flat blue 
Dark blue metallic
Light grey
Black
Light tan/gold metallic

Which color would you paint the back of a 135gal? Well that didn't work. Lol supposed to be poll


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry the poll didn't work, but I'm a fan of flat black.

But in the right tank and light, I have seen white, blurry, and fading colors work very well.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Flt blk is my favorite color. Its gloss behind glass though. I painted back of 10gal tan/gold. Pretty boring imo actually tryd to do a tan fade. Sprayed tan then sprayed flt blk over bottom 3" n faded it into nothing. Didn't work I sprayed tan on to thick. All looks same shade of tan.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

DAMN!! This tank is definitely bigger than the 135gal next to it. Just dumped 75gal of fresh water in it & damn thing still isn't even 1/2 way full yet. Gotta be 150gal.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ended up painting it blk. Painted whole back a 1/2 way decent coat of blk. Gave bottom 4" or so a heavy 2nd coat of blk then painted over all of it with light grey coat.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

so, how does it look? I just use store bought black or blue backgrounds, if I want to try something new, I spray paint a piece of poster board and lay it on the back of tank to see how it looks.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

when did you get a new tank? it looks good man, want me post up the pic for you? what you gonna put in there?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well its one of the empties I've had for over a year. Thanks JP. Well that didn't work neither. Lmmfao girl tryd to post pics.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you again jp. Some reason it wouldn't let her post it but let her post another pic elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Like it!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What you going to put in it?

I'd go with black btw


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Hannibal. Got it filled this morn, damn rbp chewed up 2 bait store nets n had to put one inside the other to catch last 2. Put couple little pieces of drifting driftwood(don't float & doesn't sink completely), threw last 2 chewed up root balls that used to be plants n called it good. I got couple tank shots I try to get up in next couple days. Rbp are pissed off! 135gal makeover coming up next.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's a pic with some Ps in it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Sac. Appreciate it


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Thanks Sac. Appreciate it


Not a problem.

When I first received your pic, I was like oh man looks like he didn't get a good even coat on the back, then I read this thread and realized what effect you were trying to get and now I see.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I like it, its not just your standard 1 color background. they gray kinda gives it a little more natural feel (however natural a black background can be).


----------

